# Are these reasonable Haul out fees?



## dangerdrew (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

A couple buddies and I just bought an Ericson 27 and are about to haul it out for a survey. While it's out, we're going to put a new bottom coat on it. We plan on doing all the work ourselves because a) it's cheaper and b) good experience. It's our first boat, so I just wanted a quick opinion on what we were quoted (southern California area):

$144 for the actual haul out
$118 to pressure wash
$3/ft/day for storage (~$75 a day, no free days)
$50 for every gallon of paint we bring ourselves
$54 for a hazardous waste fee

The engine doesn't currently run, so we're pretty much stuck with the yard in our marina.

Thanks in advance for any replies!

--Andrew

ps. I searched the forums and didn't find anything that directly answered this, but that might have been due to my own inabilities! apologies in advance if there are already a million posts asking this =X


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

the 3 dollars a day seem nuts, i paid 125 a month iirc for a 27 footer

the haul and wash is not bad, the 50 per gallon is not normal but hey you only need one gallon ( at a time  ) so its only 50 bucks. ask em if can haul off the waste and not pay the other 54


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Not too out of line. I think most boatyards really make a killing on the power wash. I was surprised that most of them charge $3+ for pressure washing, usually about a half- hour's job.


----------



## Snboard976 (Aug 10, 2008)

At the end of 2008 I paid $10.45/ft for a short haul plus 3.55/ft for the power washing. It was on the north shore of L.I. I felt like I was being robbed, then I found out the cost of winter storage.

I would expect you to have to pay some type of fee for the paint. If you used their paint that fee is built in to them overcharging you for crap paint.

The hazardous waste fee seems funny because you won't actually have any hazardous waste if they do a good job painting. You can offer to dispose of the empty paint cans, trays and brushes yourself. Their is probably a much cheaper way to dispose of that stuff and it would be funny to hear their response when you offered to do this.

I wonder what they charge for a week or a month of storage on the hard during the summer. 

4.37/ ft for power washing seems steep. I would shop around. I found a 100% difference in winter storage prices within a 15 mile radius so they aren't all the same even though they are all overpriced. Some yards will let you paint which will save you some money and give you the confidence that a proper prep and paint job has been done, but they are few and far between.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Couple of questions. Why do you have to haul it for a survey. Why do you have to have a survey right now. Why not fix the engine first. Also the marina sounds like one that going to get you ten ways from sunday. I don't know if you asked or not but does the $144 cover the trip back in or is it $144 each way.

I would call around and check the other yards and prices. I'm willing to bet you can find a better deal. That $50 for paint you bring is shady in the worst way and if your paying $3 per foot per day then you should be in the work space and that should include the waste disposal. I could see requiring a deposit to make sure you don't leave waste behind but requiring a flat fee sounds funky. 

Even if the engine isn't running you can tow the boat somewhere else, but unless you have a really compelling reason to haul before you fix the engine, I would pick that first.


----------



## dangerdrew (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone, greatly appreciated.

We need the survey to get the insurance which is required by marina (in the next couple of weeks.) I called and asked and the insurance does require a haul out for the survey. We figure since we're going to have to pony up for the haul out, we may as well get the bottom painted (it's been a few years). My buddy did the calling, and he didn't catch if the $144 was one way or both. I think I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they give me the same numbers.

We're currently working on the engine (we think a water pump will do the trick), but i'm a little wary to fire it up without checking the propeller and all that first (haul out makes that pretty easy too.)

I think the "master plan" is to get it out and do the bottom paint/blisters now and any through hull fittings that need replacing (crosses fingers for none). Spend the summer working on above water items. Then in the winter haul it out and do whatever is left (I'd imagine it would be a lot cheaper). We're still new to the whole boat thing, so if we're doing something stupid, feel free to let me know, I won't be insulted. That being said, we're pretty excited to get our hands dirty and get our girl back into tip top shape.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

If you are in New Jersey power washing is about to get VERY expensive. On September 19th I believe the new ZERO discharge rules go in to effect. Marinas will now be required to capture all water, NONE may go back into the waterway, and if a laundry list of hazardous chemicals are reduced below a certain level you'll be able to discharge ONLY into the sanitary sewer.

I'm in the waste water business and I was working on this issue with the marina that my boat is in. The marina was sold and I spoke to the new owner about it. It is apparent that they haven't a clue. This is going to hit the industry like a bombshell.

The reason I got involved is because the former owner was a member of the NJ marina association. Varoious companies were demonstrating different technologies to the group, and as of January NONE of them worked! We could do the job with the technology we use (embranes), but it would likely cost way too much to process such small quantities, yet the hauling costs for zero discharge are HUGE!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The fees quoted seem absurdly high, at least based in my experience hauling my 38 footer in a yard in the heart of Annnapolis. My last haul included a haul and block, powerwashing, 45 days out of the water, lifting the boat so the rudder could be removed and resetting the poppets, lifting the boat so the rudder could be re-installed and resetting the poppets, and the launch and suspension in the slings for a leak check on the new thru-hulls and with tax was still less than $1,000.

Here is a link to the fee schedule at the yard I used...Eastport Yacht Center - Annapolis, MD - Marina Yard Fees for Your Boat or Yacht

Jeff


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

My last haul was in April 08 and the charge was $11.00 per foot. Included trip both ways, power wash, block and 5 days in the yard. I sanded and repainted the bottom with 2 coats. No other charges. I think they normally charge $15.00 per day yard fee for each day on the hard but because of my short stay they let me slide. I also docked at this marina. I think the fee for boats not docking at the marina is $15.00 per foot for haul wash and block and $15.00 per day in the yard.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

You are in Southern California. These are not unreasonable fees. You are right in doing the bottom while it is out, you won't have to touch it for a few years if you use a monthly dive service. Obviously the yard wants you to buy paint from them, so unless you have a killer deal on paint, go ahead and do that and avoid any extra fees. Just out of curiosity, is this at LB Shipyard? Have you tried Colonial?


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Have you called a couple other insurance companies. I don't know what coverage your going for but progressive covered me for liability on a 1967 fiberglass boat with no survey. This was for less then another company wanted and they required a survey. So it was an easy choice. I'd still try to get the engine going and the prop spinning before haul out.


----------



## dangerdrew (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll try a couple different insurance companies then, maybe I just didn't call enough.

It's for the yard in King Harbor. I figured that just like everything else, it's more expensive in socal. =) Thanks again for the advice! I'll let you know what ends up happening


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

If you are doing a survey then you probably want at least a short haul (meaning they lift it out for the survey then put it right back). One of the most important parts of the survey is hull integrity. I guess if you already own the boat then its less important, but if you're paying for the survey then its worth doing.

I would consider doing a short haul for the survey and then worrying about the bottom paint after you haul out for the winter.

When I insured with progressive they asked if I had a survey done and I answered that I did, but I now wonder what they would have said if I had said I did not. They never asked me to send a copy of the survey.

To answer your question, those fees sound outrageous to me. I'm at a marina with a reputation for nickel and dimeing people, but they would never do anything like what you were reporting. I'm in Rhode Island.


----------



## dangerdrew (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks again for all the replies everyone. After talking to some guys on the dock, it turns out the yard in our marina is really expensive. I wound up calling progressive and they can insure the boat without a survey, but it does cost more per month. The plus side is that once we get the survey done, we can cancel that plan (we'll get a refund for the unused portion) and get a much cheaper plan with the survey. 

So the now the plan is get the engine working and take it down to wilmington/san pedro towards the end of the season and have it hauled out there where it's much cheaper.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*The $75/day would make me run. If there are ANY blisters*

and you have to wait for the hull to dry, they will own the boat!

$50 to bring paint?

A fee for haz waste you won't generate? (DIYs are exempt by fed law, you'll save the old paint, and the brushes aren't haz after they dry. Copper is not on the haz list). At $200+ per gallon, you won't waste much.

The Inorganics or Metals
Arsenic, Barium, Cadmium, Chromium, Lead, Mercury, Selenium, Silver

Get another marina. They're working you.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

there is a yard near me right now offer 8.50 a foot for haul, power wash, blocking, 7 days on the stands and the relaunch. 

so for my 27 footer it would be 230 or so for a week on the hard all inclusive


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Good Price - Name names!*



scottyt said:


> there is a yard near me right now offer 8.50 a foot for haul, power wash, blocking, 7 days on the stands and the relaunch.
> 
> so for my 27 footer it would be 230 or so for a week on the hard all inclusive


Where?


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

pdqaltair said:


> Where?


this is a cut and paste from their craigslist add

Boats hauled out and blocked $8.50 per foot.

Includes pressure washing, stands and blocking and FREE 7 day land storage and launch.

Discount bottom painting or do it yourself yard. Best prices on Bottom paint.

Located at the entrance to the Patapsco River - Close to North Point, Magothy, Bodkin and Rock Creek.

Sailboat boat and Powerboat Service yard - 410-477-1488

i did a google search on the number and it was

Old Bay Marina, Inc.
7200 Bay Front Rd
Baltimore, MD 21219
Tel: 410-477-1488


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just paid $10 a foot for the haul out and block at a DIY yard on the Cheaspeake. Great folks! It's located at Kent Narrows and the yard is Harrisons. 410-827-7800


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Dangerdrew,

I don't know if you have come to a decision on insurance yet. When we got our boat 39' the best rate we could find was thru Nationwide's affiliate for yachts, Allied. They beat everyone else by hundreds, they never asked for my survey. Might be worth checking out. 

michael


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Haul/Launch in Florida*

I just completed painting my bottom at Green Cove Springs Marina (they do not have a website, but Google has their info).

I paid $315 for a Hunter 37 to haul/launch, pressure clean, block, move stands, and 5 nights liveaboard in the yard.

They have no charge for using outside supplies, and will in fact sell you supplies well below retail. This was my first haul and bottom job and everyone there was friendly and helpful.

I traveled a full day each way to use this yard, other people travel much farther.

I can attach a rate sheet if people are interested, or contact them directly.


----------



## airdog07 (Nov 3, 2008)

I live in orange county there is a rainbow wast transfer station , they take hazardous waste for free at the yard (paint, tv, etc...)


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

And I thought I was upset when the yard here raised their rate to 55cents/ft/day. 30' boat in and out+wash down, blocking, environmental fee, tarp and tax comes to about $280+$17/day and you can work on your own boat.....no wonder we get boats up from California (and down from Alaska) to haul out. the 330ton lift is more expensive though.
I might have to truck my boat down to Calif and am looking for the least expensive haul out to put it in the water.


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

Wolfenzee, you might get a better response starting a new thread with the question, preferably with the locale in the title. I think most readers won't read through a 3 year old thread on this topic.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Brewgyver said:


> Wolfenzee, you might get a better response starting a new thread with the question, preferably with the locale in the title. I think most readers won't read through a 3 year old thread on this topic.


Actually I found out there are some "back water" haul outs down where the boat was built, San Louis Obisbo and that .


----------

